# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Sound effect-skaņas modulators

## GuntisK

Te ir divas skaņas modulatoru shēmas ar kurām var iegūt ROBO efektu.
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1173616242
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1173616254

----------


## Armando

Kaut kur redzeeta taa graamata, no kurienes njemtas taas sheemas! 
Bet taadu vareetu pameeginaat uztaisiit! ::

----------

